# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco Multimode VDSL2 Interface card

## d.stathopoulos

1) Γνωρίζει κανείς αν για σύνδεση ΟΤΕ VDSL 50 , πάνω από PSTN ποιά κάρτα κάνει για 1941; 

Φαντάζομαι: 

http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/product...78-644629.html

Product Number:
EHWIC-VA-DSL-A

2) Την έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; 

3) Ποιά η διαφορά με την EHWIC-VA-DSL-A= ? 
4) Ποιά η διαφορά με ANNEX-A και ΑNNΕΧ-Μ ? 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## arisgr

Τα spare parts είναι για μεμονωμένες αγορες οπως στην περιπτωση σου.
Όσο για το Annex-M ένα γκουγκλαρισμα αρκει:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITU_G.992.5_Annex_M

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Το ερώτημα είναι ποιο spare part παίζει το VDSL 50 του ΟΤΕ, EHWIC-VA-DSL-M (Annex M) ή EHWIC-VA-DSL-A (Annex A); 
btw Annex M, πρακτικά σημαίνει πιο γρήγορο upload (αν το υποστηρίζει το DSLAM)

----------


## arisgr

Ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα? Και οι δυο κάρτες υπερκαλύπτουν το vdsl50 σε upload/download.
Αν οι τιμες είναι σχεδόν ιδιες παρε την M ....μηπως (λεεεμε τωρα) το χρησιμοποιήσεις ποτέ.

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ - τελικά πήρα την M με την ελπίδα να παίξει στο DSLAM που πέφτω!

----------


## arisgr

Γιατι ελπιζεις να πεσει σε Annex M?
Οι μεγιστες ταχύτητες είναι κλειδωμένες.
Επιπλέον ακομα και αν υπαρχει καποιο περιθωριο, ουσιαστικα θα εχεις μειωση από το download και προσθηκη του στο upload.

----------

